# High End Box Mods



## Genosmate (8/11/15)

Some of these are nice but  the prices are high.
http://thevapesnob.com/lifestyle/a-noobs-guide-to-rrp/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (8/11/15)

Good day guys /girls. I also spend some time this weekend looking at some regulated Squonkers on the net, and wow, super expensive. Yes you get some cheapies, but the moment I read the customer reviews, I wanne puke. Then I thought, R8000.00 for a mod is so expensive, but buying a decent mod,atty and some juice will work out for me roughly a years stinkie money. I rather break even in the long run, but enjoy my vape, and feel more healthier. That is just my thoughts.


----------



## hands (8/11/15)

There are some good looking mods in there and i like that Geppetto shape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

Those mods are like buying a time piece, sure a Casio does what a Breitling does, but, it has the Bling factor.
But seeing DNA200 mods coming in at under $200 and still have the Quality factor, so going for something over $500 you're really going for investment rather than quality of vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (8/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> Those mods are like buying a time piece, sure a Casio does what a Breitling does, but, it has the Bling factor.
> But seeing DNA200 mods coming in at under $200 and still have the Quality factor, so going for something over $500 you're really going for investment rather than quality of vape.


What's wrong with casio? 
My casio watch cost me 5k!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

Christos said:


> What's wrong with casio?
> My casio watch cost me 5k!


True...
But once saw a Breitling catalogue on the one Boss's table, with some sticky notes to what he was looking at. A quick Google revieled he was looking in the R90k ballpark... 
Explains why we never got the best of Xmas bonusses back there...


----------



## Christos (8/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> True...
> But once saw a Breitling catalogue on the one Boss's table, with some sticky notes to what he was looking at. A quick Google revieled he was looking in the R90k ballpark...
> Explains why we never got the best of Xmas bonusses back there...


I once saw a time piece that I liked at Eastgate. Went in to see it and the guy told me it was 80k and wanted me to try it on. I promptly declined!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

Christos said:


> I once saw a time piece that I liked at Eastgate. Went in to see it and the guy told me it was 80k and wanted me to try it on. I promptly declined!


I would be too scared to even look at that! Imagine you dropped it, a good bike's price right there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (8/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> I would be too scared to even look at that! Imagine you dropped it, a good bike's price right there!


I didn't even touch it! 
My first thought was I can get 2 mikado 700 extreme helis for that price! 
Pic so you know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

Hmmmm
Quick scan, and top priced seems to be

Pyra XL Sterling Silver (925‰) / Burl Stab : 1100€
Which works out to around R16738.24 before its shipped SA yet... And imagine our legendary SAPO misplaces it or places the small box under a heavy crate 
The amount of times I've heard of things just 'disappearing' at the post office, paper trail just went cold, and its under a heap of packages mislabeled by someone in the destination post office in a hurry, and thats for something from CT to JHB... 
For that kinda money I'll take hand delivery straight from the cargo ship/ plain thank you very much


----------



## Christos (8/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> Hmmmm
> Quick scan, and top priced seems to be
> 
> Pyra XL Sterling Silver (925‰) / Burl Stab : 1100€
> ...


For that price I want it delivered by hand by a Virgin in my monte carlo mansion with special blessings from the Pope.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (8/11/15)

Christos said:


> For that price I want it delivered by hand by a Virgin in my monte carlo mansion with special blessings from the Pope.


And coffee and a BJ to wake up every morning for a week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

kimbo said:


> And coffee and a BJ to wake up every morning for a week


Only a week? Bro, that mod better know how to have a freshly brewed cuppa coffee ready every morning for the rest of its existence


----------



## kimbo (8/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> Only a week? Bro, that mod better know how to have a freshly brewed cuppa coffee ready every morning for the rest of its existence


lol


----------

